# What height for sink waste?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What is a standard height you guys come through a wall for the sink waste? Every dam job lately I have done I have had to redo the height of the waste to make it work with the disposal.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Usually I go through the floor in the kitchen. I try to not put plumbing in exterior walls.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Floor also, if possible, 

not a plumber though, I think it's around 14" off floor


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah 14" from the floor I have been mounting them. Some have been as high as 22" and there's no way that would work with a disposal with a under mount sink.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Usually I go through the floor in the kitchen. I try to not put plumbing in exterior walls.


Most kitchens I do the sinks are on interior walls as they normally back onto a bathroom or 2. But waste pipe in the exterior wall is ok in my eyes.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

If the waste line is in the outside wall. don't the water lines go there also. ??

putting them through the floor would be a ***** for the cabinet installer


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

jaydee said:


> If the waste line is in the outside wall. don't the water lines go there also. ?? putting them through the floor would be a ***** for the cabinet installer


 They go in after cabs. Usually we have our sinks at a window

I am the cabinet installer


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That is always the worst. Plumbing coming out of the floor and the wall. I always try to do a neat job with the plumbing holes. And when they come out of both places it really makes it difficult. I've actually got cabinets stuck because the fit is so tight the drain snaps in place then you can bend things back to get them out. Make it either the wall or the floor. Not both


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

When I have drain pipe stubbed out from wall and water lines thru floor, I have my plumber leave drain stub out unglued so I can pull it, install cab and then glue in the stub with cap, I am also the cabinet installer so I have the glue with me.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Best way to set the cabinet with water through wall and drain through floor is to cut the drain so it's under the toe kick drill a hole big enough for a coupling and glue piece in.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

With or without an in cabinet grease trap?


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I have rarely seen drains go through the floor except for old s traps which we cant use. How big is the cabinet that you can use a p trap and still have the waste go through the floor. What an I missing here?

The drains must all be 2" then to have a vent in the basement.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> What is a standard height you guys come through a wall for the sink waste? Every dam job lately I have done I have had to redo the height of the waste to make it work with the disposal.



Deep bowl sink + undermount = potential headache. I've seen all kinds of half-arsed deep traps to try to accommodate, even from the supposed "quality contractors". 14" should work, but I forget my limit.


----------



## M&R Remodeling (Dec 25, 2013)

We normally install in the wall, rarely the floor.

Also 14" minimum


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

19 is a max from finished floor. Here's what my trap ends up like on my own house with 19in to center. 17 would have been ideal on mine but my sinks ain't that deep either.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

M&R Remodeling said:


> We normally install in the wall, rarely the floor.
> 
> Also 14" minimum


Yeah through the wall .....escutcheon rings look phucking stupid on the floor...........besides I can't get my mind around how a p trap and wall tube can go through the floor.....S traps are illegal


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> 19 is a max from finished floor. Here's what my trap ends up like on my own house with 19in to center. 17 would have been ideal on mine but my sinks ain't that deep either.


You should cut the ends off the zip ties.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> .besides I can't get my mind around how a p trap and wall tube can go through the floor.....S traps are illegal


Thats what I was questioning.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Yeah through the wall .....escutcheon rings look phucking stupid on the floor...........besides I can't get my mind around how a p trap and wall tube can go through the floor.....S traps are illegal



The same way it works in the wall, but it's not in the wall... With a aav on top


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

rex said:


> You should cut the ends off the zip ties.


I been meaning to cut them the last 5 years lol


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Yeah I took mine out when I bought my house......dishwasher too.....I already have a dishwasher.....she's about 5 foot 4


I can't even get mine to put dishes in the dishwasher


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I can't even get mine to put dishes in the dishwasher


I got one of them dishwashers that fills it's self. I put the dirty plates in the kitchen then in the morning I take them out the dishwasher all clean. it's pretty impressive.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Only the left over food it's self has to be flushed with cold water. Putting hot water through them is fine as long as the food ain't full of grease. Your dish washer pumping through the disposal or straight into the drain is gonna have the same exact affect. My wife is good at putting whole meals though the thing at times. Once she dumped a whole bag of something and it expanded when water hit it and talk about s mess. She thinks it's a trash bag.


Running hot water through an appliance that does not always drain entirely is a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Running hot water through an appliance that does not always drain entirely is a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.


its a drain. I aint eating my dinner off it. You know as well as i do the mess any drain is in with or without a disposal. Neither are what i would call clean. Whats funny is the pressure the waste disposal forces the water down the drain at cleans the pipes real well. Its like putting a pressure washer on the drain for a few seconds when it empties.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Funny, my dishwasher is 2" shorter.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Running hot water through an appliance that does not always drain entirely is a perfect breeding ground for bacteria.


agreed.......dishwashers are nasty.....and so are disposals .....and they don't play well with septic systems either


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> Funny, my dishwasher is 2" shorter.


you've got a good one then.....still works in the kitchen 

What's happened to American women?.....some of them have huge kitchens with every conceivable amenity ......and when the old man gets home?............"Honey?.......where are we going out to eat?"


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep, I have a 1950s wife. Cooks, bakes, does most of the housework, laundry AND has a job. I got lucky.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Yep, I have a 1950s wife. Cooks, bakes, does most of the housework, laundry AND has a job. I got lucky.


Same here. But she got lucky finding a guy she can show her skills off to lol


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Very interesting seeing the different code requirements out there.

I use the disposer at my house a ton and my dishwasher drains into it. If I notice any odor I run orange peels through the disposer. I use a cleaning solution in the dishwasher a couple times a year too.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Rule #1 for me is never install a disposal in a kitchen that never had one before. Always problems with clogged drains. 
Rule #2 never install disposal with a deep Whitehaus farmhouse sink, it almost touches the bottom of the cabinet and waste line always has to be lowered


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

rrk said:


> Rule #1 for me is never install a disposal in a kitchen that never had one before. Always problems with clogged drains.


Ain't that the truth. Did my entire kitchen a few months ago and within 2 weeks the drain was so plugged I had to rent an electric snake. And of course the clog happened when we had an entire house full of guests.


----------

